# Liver chestnut?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's red. Which is chestnut/sorrel. Liver chestnut is just a description of her color. For all intents and purposes though, she is red.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A sorrel. pretty mare. 

This is a liver chestnut. DLH Strikeit Rich


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

No she isn't a Liver...just a plain dark Chestnut.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Yep, she's a chestnut. She's about as red as my big boy. Gotta love a big, red, horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, she's a chestnut, but she's not dark enough to qualify for the "liver" descriptor.


----------



## ebrides (May 25, 2012)

I used to ride a liver chestnut... much darker than your horse. I am currently riding an Arab mare of similar coloring to yours with darker tail but lighter mane. 

Chestnut or red or whatever you call it, your horse is a beautiful color! I would never call this a 'plain' chestnut-- much too pretty to be plain.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

correct me if I'm worng but I do beleive Rain here is a liver chestnut...if you can tell through all that mud....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^No, Rain is most definitely _not_ a liver chestnut. She/he is a flaxen sorrel.

These are a typical representation of a common liver chestnut horse.

















And here is a more extreme example, where he is genetically ee (red) but to the uneducated eye, he would appear either black or very dark brown.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

haha I'm horrible with colouring! years ago someone told be she was liver chestnut but maybe they were just as bad at colours as me!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You look at the more red highlights on the flanks and belly to determine the 3rd liver chestnut in comparison to the lighter highlights on a brown? 

It is obvious that the shading on the 3rd has more of a red hue. Would that be the way to distinguish a more difficult example such as him?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

OP - in the UK your horse would indeed be called a liver chestnut , just not as dark as some liver chestnuts, but we only have "liver chestnut" or "dark chestnut", "chestnut" and "bright / light chestnut"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thirteen, that picture of him is one of the more difficult to see his color. One thing about liver chestnuts is that they will generally lighten in color down their legs and their hair along their pasterns and coronet band will be a lighter red than their body. Here are a couple more pictures of that horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

smrobs said:


> ^^No, Rain is most definitely _not_ a liver chestnut. She/he is a flaxen sorrel.
> 
> These are a typical representation of a common liver chestnut horse.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*liver chestnut*

Our liver chestnut first day out with the last foal we bred from her before she went back to being a riding horse again


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The horse pictured that is being ridden is what I call a sorrel. 
When looking at a liver colored horse, one easy way to remember it is what color cooked liver looks like -


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

stevenson said:


> The horse pictured that is being ridden is what I call a sorrel.
> When looking at a liver colored horse, one easy way to remember it is what color cooked liver looks like -


No not cooked, cooked liver is kind of dull middle brown / grey. Liver colouring should be more of raw liver :lol:
Google Image Result for http://www.foodsubs.com/Photos/calfsliver.jpg

Chestnuts nearly always have tones of red in them. My liver chestnut pony is only liver chestnut in summer, and just plain chestnut in winter.
But I think we have different names for things over here as Sorrel is never used and liver chestnut is a common description and not just for the very very dark chestnuts shown above, so I guess it depends where you are as to what colour horse you have. We also, as far as I know, do not take into account slight changes of leg colour (as long as it is not black points making it a bay)

Summer









winter


----------

